# Flagstaff Travel Trailers



## cgrmac (Mar 11, 2002)

I am shopping for a TT. After looking at many floorplans and spec. sheets, I have think I have decided on a 2002 Flagstaff 829BHS.(Space,Bunks,and lightweight are all important factors). Is there anybody with any experience with these trailers ?(good or bad). I have found out that on this particular model the axle has been moved forward (mid 2001)to lighten the hitch weight. It went from 901 lbs. to 455 lbs. Any info. would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Chris
1999 Coleman Bayside
1997 Ford F150 S/C 4WD 4.6litre


----------



## Campoutguy (Mar 20, 2002)

Flagstaff Travel Trailers

Hey Chris,
I can't advise on the Flagstaff line but I've been towing a Forest River Sandpiper and have been VERY happy with the overall quality. I found an awesome local dealer (Holiday RV, Glendora, CA) who has advised me well and been there to fix whatever I break!  Just make sure you choose a reputable dealer (as so many people advised me).

Matt

2001 Chevy Silverado 2500HD
2001 21' Sandpiper Toy Hauler


----------



## mike (Mar 20, 2002)

Flagstaff Travel Trailers

I had a 1998 rockwood ultra lite and enjoyed this trailer very much but just outgrew it.  We bought a 829s prowler lynx bunkhouse that weighs 4300# with factory options which is very lite for a 30' trailer and we have been very very happy with it, used it about 40 nights last summer and had no problems with it, but getting back to the flagstaff if they had the same floorplan as the prowler we would have had to make a hard choice. Good luck and happy camping.

mike
1990 suburban 350 3.73
2001 prowler lynx 829s


----------



## Txlaurence2 (Mar 28, 2002)

Flagstaff Travel Trailers

I believe Forest River makes Flagstaff trailers.  I would beware of buying it without checking the tires first.  We own a 32 foot Wildwood bunkhouse and have had to replace tires 6 times because of tread separation.  After investigating, we have since found out that Forest River puts one size tire on all its trailers no matter what the GVWR is.  We have also found that they put the improper tire size on our trailer for the GVWR.  If the GVWR is over 7280 lbs and the trailer comes equipped with Carlisle ST205 tires, ask them to replace the tires with the next size which is ST225 before you buy or you may be spending a lot of money on tires as well as putting your safety at risk.


----------



## cgrmac (Mar 28, 2002)

Flagstaff Travel Trailers

Thanks everyone for the replies. I will be visiting the Forest River Dealer soon. The GVWR on the model I am looking at is 6901 lbs., but I will still check the brand and weight rating on the tires before I buy.
Happy Camping


----------



## cgrmac (Mar 28, 2002)

Flagstaff Travel Trailers

Thanks everyone for the replies. I will be visiting the Forest River Dealer soon. The GVWR on the model I am looking at is 6901 lbs., but I will still check the brand and weight rating on the tires before I buy.
Happy Camping


----------

